# Mercury outboard choke/enrichener question



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a mid-1990's Mercury Mariner 25hp elec start outboard. I don't think I'm using the enrichener knob properly. It's difficult to start at times, particularly if it sits for one day (but not 4-5 days). I took it into the marina, and they didn't have any problems. They rebuilt the carb for me and tuned it up. I don't think I'm using the "choke" properly, as this motor does not have a traditional choke. It's got a "pull to prime" switch that you pull out 3 times and can turn left and right to adjust idle speed. If it's totally cold, and hasn't run for several days, you pull and push this knob 3 times, leaving it out, to get it started. It will usually start right up. However, the next morning after a run, it will flood if you use this same 3 pump procedure. I've tried less pumps, but it typically floods out and I have to pull the plugs, wait and start again. If you use no pumps, it won't fire. After some pumps, it will eventually start, but only after a lot of fussing. Again, if it sits for days, it seems to be ok. How is this enrichiner supposed to be used (I don't have a manual)? Thanks.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a 2003 25 h.p. with probably the same set up...usually I squeeze the primer bulb...then pull out the primer knob...but I don't pump the knob...doesn't mention that in the manual...just pull it out....turn it so I don't see the ""slots " in the knob ( gets more gas not air )...and start er up....now...the motor is not the quickest starting motor in the world..kinda finnecky ..so.. many times gotta do this several time before she'll kick in....then when it gets started and running for a bit I turn the knob till I see the slots ( lets in more air ) and let er run for a bit...then push in the knob and adjust ( turning left or right ) for idle speed....when she's running and warmed up let er rip...hope this sorta explaines my procedure...Outboard motors are like a ""Woman" sometimes they work fine sometimes not...but one thing for sure...gotta get em """warm""" before they'll go...


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Snaggs, that's what I'm looking for. When you say you may have to do this several times, do you mean adjust the knob each time, or just that it takes several cranks to start?


----------

